# Casio Protrek Fishing Watch



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)

Has anyone got one of these? ~It is supposed to tell you when the best times for fishing are based on certain conditions. I could do with all the help I can get when it comes to my fishing abilities and as such I was wondering if these are actually any use or just a fancy gimmick?


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

I would guess it depends on whether or not the fish are also wearing these watches..









Seriously, I am no fisherman at all, but from th elittle I have heard, not all fish hang around in the same conditions, so you might need a (rampant) mackerel watch, and a trout watch, and different one for all kinds of different fish.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Going fishing has nothing at all to do with catching fish anyway, its about getting out of the house for a few hours for a bit of peace and quiet.....


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

I actually quite like that it has a load of good features,it'd make a good travel watch.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

JohnFraininthe93rd said:


> Has anyone got one of these? ~It is supposed to tell you when the best times for fishing are based on certain conditions. I could do with all the help I can get when it comes to my fishing abilities and as such I was wondering if these are actually any use or just a fancy gimmick?


Not got one but find it interesting. My guess is its just a gimmick but, like you say, any help to catch is useful.

I am very tempted but Â£60 with nylon or Â£65 with plastic strap is a bit above an impulse buy for me. With the trout season just about to finish, I have a few winter months to look out for a bargain.

Some far eastern ebayers have them for under Â£40 incl postage but you need to pay extra to get the original box !!

Now, if Roy had them for about Â£50 I would be tempted


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Had one for a while before my brother grabbed it, actually gives stuff like age of the moon, like a lunar calendar, combined with sun rise/sunset times - apparently this has relevance to fishing ?

The fishing mode bit is a gimmick, but they a big bold watch, with plenty of really useful modes, like 5 alarms with one a vibration alarm, stopwatch, timer and a good backlight , something of a bargain for its build quality, legibility, + features.

D.


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Like Jason said, why would you want to CATCH the fish?

This watch should have an ultrasonic alarm that is constantly on when within 20' of water. (Sorry, 6 meters for you non-Imperial types







). Scares the fish away, that way you go home and tell the 710 that "No luck, I'll try again tomorrow".

Stick with me, I'll see you right.

Martin


----------



## lsuguy7 (Jul 22, 2006)

Definitly not a gimmick - of course I don't have the watch. If you look in your local newspaper (at least in the US) you will find similar charts, weather paterns, tides, and normally an overall score. Usually fish are more active depending on times of the month, water height and other things that the watch will help you with. If you don't know how to interpret the data I don't know how useful the watch will be.

Of course most people decide to go fishing no matter what the conditions are. I'm definitly not saying this will make you a better fisherman but if you want to learn more about fishing you might want to look into some of these things.

There are a lot of great fishing resources online do some reasearch on the type of species and style of fishing you are doing to get better. Buy the watch if you like it, but remember you can always get the info the watch gives you online or in the paper plus you can get it in advance.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

lsuguy7 said:


> ... fish are more active depending on times of the month...


Umm that sounds familiar,

perhaps the 710 is a kipper........

pause for jase to add the next predictable line.......


----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)

Well after a bit of searching on the bay I've gone for this one instead. It was very good value and has the same basic "fishing condtions" feature (but not some of the more advanced features). Plus I prefer the look of this one anyway. I'll report back once I've had a chance to try it out.












lsuguy7 said:


> Definitly not a gimmick - of course I don't have the watch. If you look in your local newspaper (at least in the US) you will find similar charts, weather paterns, tides, and normally an overall score. Usually fish are more active depending on times of the month, water height and other things that the watch will help you with. If you don't know how to interpret the data I don't know how useful the watch will be.
> 
> Of course most people decide to go fishing no matter what the conditions are. I'm definitly not saying this will make you a better fisherman but if you want to learn more about fishing you might want to look into some of these things.
> 
> There are a lot of great fishing resources online do some reasearch on the type of species and style of fishing you are doing to get better. Buy the watch if you like it, but remember you can always get the info the watch gives you online or in the paper plus you can get it in advance.


Sounds interesting. I've always wondered what influences fish feeding behavior. If you have any links to any of these online resources (for the UK) I'd be very grateful.

Cheers.


----------



## lsuguy7 (Jul 22, 2006)

hemmm I don't have any links espically not for the UK and I don't know much about fishing other parts of the world. In the US I fly fish, saltwater fish, and do freshwater bass fishing. I'd approch your research the same way I approach fly fishing a new stream.

1. Figure out what you are trying to catch .example. Brook Trout

2. Figure out what the diet of the fish consist of. .midges/worms/nymphs

3. Find out if the stretch of water you are going to be fishing changes the feeding habits (some rivers my have an abundant food source in certain sections that you will do better on)

4. USE google. Find out what people are catching on.

5. Is there a special technique to fishing this type of bait/lure/fly.

----

Usually uncovering these type of things will also lead you to resources about how fish position themselfs in streams, lakes, ponds, etc. Remember currents, depth, wind, and what the fish is feeding on is going to determine where the fish wants to be in the water to have the best chance of finding food for himself.

Like I said google is a great resource!

*sorry this isn't much of a watch post*


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Sorry but it's all a load of bollox (fishing that is not the watch, btw I like the look of the analog one).

I went fishing with a mate of mine, I haven't been since I was a kid and I hated it then so I had no pretentions of catching anything. My mate helped me set up, did everything he was doing for me, I used his second rod and reel etc, he did all the prep for both of us, he was four feet from me and reeling in fish after fish, I didn't get a bite all morning.

Then he came over, put the bait on the hook for me, cast in, exactly like I had been doing and f**k me within a minute I'd caught one.

It's more to do with the smell of the bait, they obviously didn't like my brand of old spice!

did you know that nearly all the record fish are caught by women, something to do with their pheromones on the bait atracting the fish.

you want my advice take your wife along and let her put the maggots on the hook.

funny thing is my mate is as straight as a die, why the fish think he is gay is anyones guess


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi, I ordered this one a couple of days ago. Just waiting for it to arrive now. For the features and the price *Â£30!!?!!* I don't think that you can really go wrong.

Regards

Mark

image edited as showing dealers name pg


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Going fishing has nothing at all to do with catching fish anyway, its about getting out of the house for a few hours for a bit of peace and quiet.....


A-bloody-MEN to that!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Going fishing has nothing at all to do with catching fish anyway, its about getting out of the house for a few hours for a bit of peace and quiet.....


For G*d's sake don't tell everybody - they'll all be out there.

I fished as a kid, and when I got a bit stressed a few years ago a good friend took me out fishing in Fremantle, in Western Australia. After about an hour or so I was starting to relax but still wanted to know 'What do I do if I catch a fish?' 'Never 'appen mate' he said. 'I rarely bait the hooks...'

'Why not?' says I.

'Well', says he, 'I think actually catching a fish would spoil it, don't, you?'

'nother beer?'


----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)

Sparky said:


> Hi, I ordered this one a couple of days ago. Just waiting for it to arrive now. For the features and the price *Â£30!!?!!* I don't think that you can really go wrong.
> 
> Regards
> 
> ...


I like that one, especially as it has a thermometer as well.

Here is the one I brought, in the flesh:










I'm pleased with it, I think it will make a nice beater as well as a fishing watch. Not bad for Â£25 inc postage!! I haven't tried out the fishing feature yet but I should be going next week so I'll report back after then.

I need to get some links taken out of the bracelet but I resent paying my local watch shop (as nice as they are) Â£3.50 a time for a couple of minutes work. As such please can anyone recommend an tool to remove the links from the bracelet as show below? Cheers










As for fishing not being about catching the fish, I have to say thats not the case from my point of view. It is nice to be outside when the weather is good (not often in the UK) but I only really enjoy myself if I catch at least one decent fish. It's hard to explain the appeal of fishing really, I guess I've just always been fascinated by fish (and watches of course!).


----------



## lsuguy7 (Jul 22, 2006)

watch looks really cool - hopefully some one more knowledgable can help you with removing the links.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

The arrow at A shows the direction the link pin comes out.

The ball looking thing at B is the lock ball.

Basically use a small screwdriver or similar, push the ball down, into the bracelet, and then push it out in the direction of the arrow.

to give you some idea the pins will be similar to the (crap) diagram I've drawn.


----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)

pg tips said:


> The arrow at A shows the direction the link pin comes out.
> 
> The ball looking thing at B is the lock ball.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. I've tried using a small screw driver in the way you described but I'm having real trouble getting the pins to shift. I've managed to get one link to budge but only when using brute force and I think I may have damaged it slightly as well. I can't seem to get any other links to move now! Is there anything I may be doing wrong or failing that is there a specifically designed tool I could buy to make it easier?

Thanks in advance.

Dan


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Hi Dan,

The only ones I've done like that were very tight.

My only advice is to be careful and persevere, You could try taking the bracelet off the watch then laying it in a bath of WD40 or similar for 24 hours, the penetrating oil might get into the links and help removal.

Tools wise I don't know, I managed with a good strong srewdriver, be careful you don't slip though.


----------

